# Caboose Hobbies in Denver, CO



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

I noticed when visiting the Caboose Hobbies website last night, that there is a "Landlord Selling Business Transition Sale". Wow - that caught me by surprise!

They have a great location in the heart of Denver and I certainly hope they will be relocating and not retiring from the business. The hobby doesn't need to loose another great store.

Anyone have more details?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well... there website has a flier for a "Transition Sale". That to me says they will be moving, where and when is undetermined, and that they are discounting stock to make the move easier. Hopefully. Maybe you should give them a call and ask them directly 

https://www.caboosehobbies.com/catalog/index_brief.php


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

Plan to go to Caboose this Saturday and pick up an order. I'll find out more then...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I stopped by Caboose Hobbies when I was visiting friends back in late 2008. This has to be the best train store around. I bought quite a few items in the Fn3 stock. Even put an offer out on a Accucraft K27 that was on consignment. 

If THIS store goes, I would consider the hobby finished! Dead! Kaput!  I surely hope is DOES transition to another location. Keeping fingers crossed on this news.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

This has been a theme with the gentrification of the downtown/lower downtown area of Denver. Property, specifically Real Estate, values have skyrocketed to the point the property taxes have become unaffordable to a lot of small businesses. Caboose is located in a "hot" area for entertainment outlets, with a prime retail location.

Sales tax in the Denver area is also just a sliver shy of 10%, meaning that even when they offer a 15% off sale, it just covers the sales tax.

The location is worth FAR more than the business is at this point. In addition, the owners are past retirement age, and they have significant competition from a Hobby store chain in the area, as well as some of the larger hobby retailers.

I'm hopeful that they'll survive, however...

Thanks, 

Robert


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone on this forum know someone who works at caboose hobbies that can come on this forum and give us the facts about what their plans might be? Might be better than speculation. I have only been there once but have mailed ordered quite a few times, especially when we lived in Hawaii. Great store.


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

I talked to Gerald @ Caboose Hobbies this morning concerning an order I placed. At the end of the conversation, I asked Gerald 'What is going on'? His response was they just found out from the building owner Thursday and the future is to be determined. He mentioned that Caboose has been on Broadway since the early 1980s and before that the store was located in downtown Denver.

Yes, the property in that area has just exploded in value. The store was built originally as a neighborhood IGA grocery store. They are surrounded by upscale retail stores and several upscale antique stores.

There are generations of Denver and Colorado residents and many out of state visitors that have shopped at Caboose Hobbies for decades. Many of the National Narrow Gauge Conventions and National Garden Railroad Conventions have been hosted by Denver. One of the "must stop" locations is Caboose Hobbies for all of the convention attendees. Many of those attendees are from foreign nations. There is tremendous amount of heritage in the model railroading hobby in Caboose Hobbies. 

I certainly hope that the store owners continue in another location and expressed that thought to Gerald. To be continued...


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I stopped by this afternoon. They're looking for a new location, but don't have any thought yet as to where or a timeline. They have to be out of their current location in 90 days plus or minus. 

Everything there is 25% off, including DCC decoders! They have a good stock of QSI and ESU decoders for large scale, and a few Econami Diesel large scale decoders left. I picked up a TCS 1.5a decoder for a diesel project I'm working on, and also stocked up on detail parts. Yeah, I could order them online, but (a) they're 25% off, and (b) there's nothing that beats seeing the parts in person when buying what you need.

Later,

K


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

stay tuned
this is interesting
I don't know who the landlord is.

for decades there was a 'partnership', then the older of the two retired or became a silent partner,(cant recall his name) and, if im not mistaken, died. I guess, that perhaps the other guy, or his estate, owned the building.

perhaps the estate has decided to take advantage of the sellers market.

I have shopped at caboose since 1970!
I worked there briefly after a layoff in 1986.

I visit almost weekly, give or take.

My intuition is that all is not well.

Simply, the hobby doesn't have the volume, prices are high, and, it seems to me inventory has been declining.
I have noticed the inventory issue for at least a couple of years. It may be suppliers, and less new stuff, be it large scale, n scale, etc. Caboose used to teem with stuff. They have a mid sized staff, and I imagine overhead is relatively high. the brass department is seeming dying or dead, as new plastic offering rival brass in detail and surpass most of it in running. Brass used to be an international market for caboose.

I hope I am wrong, and, I hope they relocate.
given triple net leases, and the overall high rents all around metro Denver, I really cant see a new location with moderate rent.

Denver just aint what it used to be. crowded indeed.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Good news, Caboose Hobbies replied directly on the Model Railroader forum addressing the move, the full context of that message as follows:

"..Caboose Hobbies
July 18 at 12:59pm ·
Hello everyone!
Caboose Hobbies has NOT announced they are closing in any way. Caboose Hobbies rumors and speculation abound on the internet. Don’t believe anything you see on the internet forums. It is pure speculation.
Yes, the land lord is selling the property and building that Caboose Hobbies leases. The land lord notified us Wed. last week as per our lease agreement with them.
We just don’t know… The Miller’s (the owners of Caboose Hobbies) are looking at new store location possibilities around the Denver Metro area.
Pre-reservations: are still good and will be. If needed they will be transferred to the manufacturer directly or another distributor, hobby store, dealer etc. We are still taking Pre-order reservations (any project to be released in the future). We are not taking back orders or special orders for projects already released.
Instead of following the hype, why not purchase something to support Caboose Hobbies?
The good news is we are having a HUGE sale! See our website for full details!
And thank you for your loyal support!..."


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

News of the sale actually convinced an out of state friend (2000 miles away!) to take advantage of the lower prices and have me be his purchase middleman. Also had a local friend spend a few hundred dollars there last week.

Fairly certain Caboose should fare well with loyal customers and the overarching sale boosting their bottom end for the relocation.  Maybe a new location will provide better/bigger parking because South Broadway parking can be an utter nightmare...


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Caboose Hobbies announced that the store will be closing on 9/25/2016. Duane and Joanna will be retiring. 

Sad news for the train hobby. Spent a great many hours in the store over the years shopping and just browsing. 

Charles M SA #74


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's what I was suspecting to be the final outcome.

Being in an old building a long time usually means the rent is very low for the square footage. This means it's very hard to move to a new place.

Surviving on internet sales is very different, not only do you need to change to higher volume and lower profit per item, you need to change your business to have this lower overhead with staff, normally more computer assistance in sales, inventory, etc.

Very difficult to do. In this case, the business only has value as a retail store, and there is effectively no retail store.

Sad to see an icon go.

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! This is indeed sad news. My one and only visit to Caboose Hobbies was in 2008 when I was visiting relatives. Bought a "ton" of stuff and had to have it shipped back to So. California because we were flying. Really sorry to see this place go.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a link to the announcement:

https://u596317.ct.sendgrid.net/wf/...Qe3cA6u77CSCTWUXBR6yO3ZvPQpltRvE0-2B03Q-3D-3D

Was in an email this AM


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dam, whats going to happen to Lane Stewarts microlayout ??


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

vsmith said:


> Dam, whats going to happen to Lane Stewarts microlayout ??


Vic,

Make 'em a deal they can't refuse .


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary Armitstead said:


> Vic,
> 
> Make 'em a deal they can't refuse .


Be nice if I had enough coin to do so


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

vsmith said:


> Be nice if I had enough coin to do so


Vic,

There are a number of times in my slightly younger days, when I saw something I wanted (not needed) and passed it up because "things" were a little tight. As I grew older, I started to think about how much pleasure I could get from this "wanted thing" and thought who is going to care in a hundred years if this or that was a little frivolous. Sometimes you have to look at things that way


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Truly, the end of an error...

Robert


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

rdamurphy said:


> Truly, the end of an error...
> 
> Robert


Do you mean ERA??? 
Or did I completely miss something in this thread. My bulb is not always sucking all the watts it needs.


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

I remember going with my father into downtown Denver when they were located there several times. Then the move to the current location. It always seemed funny to me when the first move came as that location was near the old Sears and not considered prime area. Now it is.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

*Caboose Hobbies G?oing Fast*

Caboose Hobbies was 25% off, then 35% off and now it is 50% off. A nephew went into Caboose this weekend and he said the shelves were very bare. I made some purchases online the last day or two and some of what I ordered is now out-of-stock and I will not received what I had ordered..

In fact if you go to their online search, a lot of the items say out-of-stock.

Caboose is going fast and will be gone by the end of the month.

The website on the left side of the home page does indicate the layouts in the store will be donated to the Colorado Railroad Museum up in Golden. At least that is a plus to this sorry state of affairs.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I stopped by on my way into work today. They've still got 4 QSI large scale Titan decoders, which at 50% off drops them to $100. There's not a whole lot of large scale stuff left. Virtually no locos or rolling stock, a few pieces of track, some power supplies, and an ever-decreasing inventory of detail parts. 

Later,

K


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Just received the "End Of The Line" email from them. Sad. Zubi


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Yup, this morning on the Caboose Hobbies website is a notice that phone and web orders are now closed. The store is still open for anyone who lives close enough to shop in-person. 

Truly an end of an era. RIP Caboose.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, tried to buy the QSI units on Saturday.... gave the part numbers to the guy on the phone... he say's yeah, they show in stock.

I suggested he go physically get them, I would take them all. He went a way for a while and then came back and said he could not find them, and I needed to talk to the DCC guy. 

Of course the DCC guy was out to lunch. Out of 50 employees, only one understands where DCC products are kept in the store? Is there a detail parts guy, and a track guy and a scenery guy?

I asked if I could call back "after lunch", and he was insistent that they would call me back. I tried several times, but he was insistent, THEY would call me back.

Of course no call back.

Today I call and no phone orders.

This reminds me of when I last visited, I could not get anyone to answer anything about any stock of anything DCC, they had to get the "DCC guy"... All I was asking was if something was in stock.

Seems like there may have been other factors for the demise, i.e. not such a viable business if only one person out of 50 can answer questions in a specific area.

Greg


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

I received the latest issue of Model Railroader, the September 2016 issue. 

In the back of the magazine containing the listings for train stores, Caboose Hobbies is NOT listed! So sad.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

On the Caboose Hobbies website there is the message that the store will be closing up for good this *Sunday at 4:00 p.m.* Until it closes just about everything in the store is for sale at *70% off*. So if you live in Denver or know someone who does, it might be worth a trip to see what is left (probably not too much).

FYI I talked with one of the staff at Caboose today and he indicated the Plymouth gas-mechanical engine will be donated to the Georgetown Loop. Once they can clear out some shelves they will remove some of the front windows and pull the locomotive out onto Broadway. I asked if they planned to simply drive it up to Georgetown along I-70 and they laughed and said the Colorado Highway Patrol would probably object to that move.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well, I went in this AM to say farewell, and to buy a copy of Narrow Gauge and Short line Gazette, and then off to my favorite coffee shop to read it and have a café au lait. No mags left of interest for me.

Bare, sad, like a derelict ship. The gorgeous dioramas canabalized and about 40 master built painted and detailed HO scale building sold for 5 bucks each...gone in twenty minutes, shelves bare for the most part. no n, no z, lionel mostly gone, a few LGB items some junk, some not, all very highly priced, but about 'right' at 70% off.


however.............I did, as has often happened when having no intention of buying or needing anything, purchase:

4 pairs LGB ball bearing axels; 
4 pair LGB metal wheel sets, (two solid disc, two spoked); 
32 new EA5.5 bulbs, the yellow ones, which over the years I find using more than I ever expected;
an LGB box and styro insert for my only "orphan" red mogul (ironically it is this version, one I bought from caboose over thirty years ago, same red boiler 2018, no box, destined for repair parts which I cajoled them to sell to me for the then "cheap " price of $180.....);

2 new manual spring switch boxes; 
and, a reverse loop track set;
all like new, some actually NOS unopened, 

$100 out the door!


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

I just read on FB that Caboose Hobbies is officially closed as of 9-11-2016.
www.caboosehobbies.com


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know what happened to Lane Stewart's micro-layout?


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

If you click on the link for Caboose Hobbies there is a notice that pops up stating that the site in under construction. Makes one wonder if someone intends to re-open Caboose Hobbies in some fashion, possibly only a web-based shopping site.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Default place holder for the domain by the owner of the domain and the isp.

The Aristo site said it was 40% complete for a long time.

Greg


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Greg I understand the possible meaning to the "under construction message" for the Caboose Hobbies domain name. But hope springs eternal that the store in one form or another might re-surface. Unlikely but there is always hope such an iconic institution could be re-born.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pete, they retired and closed the business and sold the stock. 

Someone could indeed open another store with the same name, but the location is "gone", and I'll bet the rent is higher, and that location could not support the store.

Clearly opening another store in the same location would have to be less successful.

There is no web site any more, that "domain name parking place" just shows who owns the domain name, or actually who is the registrar.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

All

On the Caboose Hobbies website there is an announcement as follows:










I wonder, will someone other than the former owners re-open Caboose is a new form, maybe mostly online or possibly a smaller store front in Denver. The current buildings were sold and will probably be razed and the site re-developed.

Stay tunes as the notice says.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

From the other threads, and the fact they are still accepting orders, it sure smacks of someone buying the business (the owners said they retired) and going internet sales.

Greg


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

While visiting here with my son on Saturday, it was mentioned they were "moving to a larger location." The owner wasn't in, or I would have simply asked him, he's very forthcoming. They did purchase most of the remaining HO and N scale locomotives from Caboose, which is probably why Caboose closed a little earlier than planned.

I will mention, if you're a Lionel collector, they certainly somehow manage to get an awful lot of really good "unopened/unused" collectable stuff... Their prices are fair and competitive, and it's actually a friendly place. And their repair guys can fix pretty much anything except a snowy day. They're working on that one...

And, no, I don't work there...

Robert


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

My understanding is that a local-to-Denver individual purchased the business (corporate name, etc.) from Duane (former owner), who will remain happily retired from the hobby retail business. Whether this new incarnation will be a new brick-and-mortar shop or just an on-line warehouse operator, I don't know. The old building will be torn down and replaced with a Chic-fil-a from what I hear.

Later,

K


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Ah, just what Denver needs, another fast food place. Hopefully a new Caboose Hobbies will rise as a physical store and survive as a going business.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Robert Are you referring to a visit you made to an actual model train store in Denver? If so where might this store be located?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah Robert, where is "here"? The original building for Caboose Hobbies?

Greg


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

My bad, I should have mentioned where "here" is.

https://bsthobbies.com/

Mea Culpa! Robert


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw the new Caboose Hobbies, now called just Caboose. Will open for business on Saturday Feb 25.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Robert, were you trying to say that BST hobbies at 2531 W 62nd Court
Denver, CO 80221

is the same place as the "new" Caboose hobbies, at 10800 W Alameda Ave
 Lakewood, CO 80226 ??

See that they renamed themselves "Caboose"... wonder if they did not buy the name?

Weird...

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, 8 months later the new "Caboose" has a web site, but it's had to figure things out. Half the stuff has no manufacturer name or part number.

I found something to "filter" by scale... no 1:29, and no 1:22 (LGB), and 1:20 has no locomotives, 1:24 seems only figures, 1:32 seems to have cars, trucks, etc.

I can't find any trains.

Has anyone been there recently? I think the name "Caboose" is not a good name for the store.

Greg 711


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, The new " Caboose " has a long.long way to go to equal the old store. I have not ventured down there based on what has been reported to me by friends who have shopped there. As of a month ago merchandise still doesn't have a price tag on any of the items. To purchase anything you have to take what you want to the register and they look up the price online ! One of my friends 5 item purchase took 20 minutes to complete. 

I used to go to the store on football weekends here in the city to hang and talk with the guys. Spent lots of time and buckets of money there when I went , not anymore. 

Charles M SA#74


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

I stopped in the new Caboose store in June while passing through Denver. Granted it is not the old store but that place had 35+ years to develop the patina and weathering it had. That cannot be duplicated in a snap. Parking is much better at the new store. They are restocking items as time and funds permit. They only thing they brought from the old store were the shelving units, most of the inventory had been sold out/picked over during the store closing sales. 

Some of the old staff from the original Caboose Hobbies work at the new store.

Time will tell and hopefully they get the online system up and running ASAP, those of us not living Denver used that feature, a lot.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you can't get a web site going in 8 months with very little stock, well... hmm...

Greg - 720


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

Gonna chime in as a local... The new Caboose is now half the distance it used to be from my neighborhood. I definitely vouch for way better parking with it being easily accessible from Alameda, and not being right next to busy south Broadway in downtown Denver. However as others have stated, the character of the old store is certainly not present. Regrettably, Large Scale is almost an afterthought as well. The old store had an entire aisle loaded with G gauge, with the massive consignment cabinet on one side providing budget-able opportunities and displaying locomotives and items of interest. The new store now only has a two small shelf units with new-stock LGB products, and a catch-all brass consignment cabinet with a spare few large scale models sporting exorbitant prices.

My first visit was a bit underwhelming, but all the same, it is good that the business still exists in brick and mortar form. As far as HO and other scales, there's plenty to choose from. G scale however, will probably be stagnant if it only consists of pricey LGB products and a few odds and ends.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I look at it this way... They opened in the end of February. They didn't have prices on the products on the shelves until August. Give 'em time on the web presence. I've spoken with their web guy (he has a killer On30 railroad in his basement!). All things in time. I don't think there's anything involved with getting this operation up and running that's going quite to schedule. It's a train store. Trains aren't known for being on time.

With respect to the large scale inventory, the lack of actual models is visually shocking, but the turnover on the large scale stuff at the "old" caboose wasn't all that fast, and what was there (especially the Bachmann 1:20 stuff) was usually on the high end of the price spectrum. I'd buy it on sale, but only then. I'm not surprised to see less on the shelves. Disappointed, perhaps, but understandable, especially at the beginning. The large array of detail parts is what I really miss. They used to carry the entire Ozark and Trackside Details line. Sure, some stuff didn't move, but it was great to see it and know it was there if I were to need it. Their selection of O scale detail parts is similarly slim compared to what they used to carry, but not quite as minimal as large scale. 

Bear in mind, I haven't talked to anyone about my thoughts with regard to large scale. I've talked to folks there about other areas where I've felt they could fill their shelves a bit more fully, and some have come to fruition. (Not that I take credit, mind you, but they're definitely listening.)

Rome wasn't built in a day. I'll keep swinging by a few times a month, even if all I leave with is a free bag of popcorn.

Later,

K


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I find it amazing that you expect a store that has been in the model railroad business for less than 1 year to be comparable to a store that had been in operation for over 50. If you think you can do better, open a store and prove it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think since Caboose Hobbies said they sold the business, and the new owners advertising as a "new location", it's quite reasonable.

If Caboose was advertising itself as a NEW store, rather than a new location for an existing business, I would agree with you.

But that is NOT the situation, the original store and web site advertised a NEW LOCATION, not a completely new company, new store, new focus away from trains.

So, I stand by my statement of the lack of trains, lack of G scale, 8 months to get their database online, and really NO large scale locos on their web site.

Greg - 686


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, the old web site simply advertised a new location. They want to convey consistency to their customers; that the Caboose customers knew and loved on S. Broadway is the same Caboose they will know and love on Alameda. The customers don't need to know the chaos and complete re-tooling of the store that's going on behind the scenes. In an ideal world, that process is seamless and transparent to the customer, and I'm sure that's what they were hoping would happen. 

It hasn't been exactly transparent. Clearly there is less inventory on the shelves in the new store. Available space plays a part, but so do available resources. There was virtually no inventory included in the sale, as most of it had already been liquidated when the sale was finalized. When you're starting over essentially from scratch with limited resources, you have to prioritize what you stock first. Get the money flowing on the high-turnover items, then you can back-fill the shelves with the more esoteric, slower-moving stuff. Their selection will expand as time progresses. It may take a while, but I anticipate an eventual return to what once was.

Their online presence, likewise, will come in time. Caboose did a lot of online sales. (One person quoted it being half their business or more.) Clearly that's something they're going to want to get going as quickly as possible, but it's also time-consuming to build, especially with descriptions and photos needed for each product. When you look at their web site, it shows 8,747 pages of products, with each page having 20 products listed. That's nearly 175,000 products and descriptions that have to be created. Even if one person did 100 products a day (which would be Herculean), it'd take them 5 years to photograph and catalog everything. That's one of those things that you want to have working right when you officially launch it (which they have not yet.) Again--all things in time.

Later,

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you Kevin, that is precisely why my criticisms are justified. 8 months later that "promise" has not come close to being fulfilled, and I doubt seriously if there is or even was any real intention by the new "owners". I never doubted the original owner's statements.

It's fine that there is a hobby store, but it is NOT the old Caboose, nor is there effort to make it so.

So that is the main source of my critical comments, things promised and promises broken.

It's too bad, but it's better than having no hobby shop at all. But for our large scale hobby, clearly it is GONE.

Greg - 683



East Broad Top said:


> *Yes, the old web site simply advertised a new location. They want to convey consistency to their customers; that the Caboose customers knew and loved on S. Broadway is the same Caboose they will know and love on Alameda.*The customers don't need to know the chaos and complete re-tooling of the store that's going on behind the scenes. In an ideal world, that process is seamless and transparent to the customer, and I'm sure that's what they were hoping would happen.
> 
> It hasn't been exactly transparent. Clearly there is less inventory on the shelves in the new store. Available space plays a part, but so do available resources. There was virtually no inventory included in the sale, as most of it had already been liquidated when the sale was finalized. When you're starting over essentially from scratch with limited resources, you have to prioritize what you stock first. Get the money flowing on the high-turnover items, then you can back-fill the shelves with the more esoteric, slower-moving stuff. Their selection will expand as time progresses. It may take a while, but I anticipate an eventual return to what once was.
> 
> ...


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Greg Elmassian said:


> It's fine that there is a hobby store, but it is NOT the old Caboose, _nor is there effort to make it so._


(Emphasis mine)

Upon what are you basing your premise that there is no effort to build it to what the old Caboose was? They've been open 7 months, and are just getting their feet under them. Your premise is not remotely born out by what I'm hearing (and seeing) in the store. They most certainly have big plans, but they're taking things slow so not to overextend themselves. The impression I get is that they're being very methodical in what inventory they stock at this point. They don't seem to be spending money on stock that is going to sit unsold on the shelves right now just to say they have lots of stock. They're also carrying a fair amount of stuff that the old Caboose didn't, especially in the scenery and paint areas. I do see new stuff on the shelves every time I go in there. 

Am I disappointed in their current lack of large scale selection? Sure, but as I wrote above, I don't think large scale was a great money-maker for them at the old store. I would not have described the old Caboose as a top source for large scale by any measure, except possibly their wall of detail parts. I only bought rolling stock from them when it was on sale, thus competitive with online sellers, and their selection was really not all that broad. Lots of "Big Hauler" Bachmann stuff, but very little else. No Aristo or USA Trains, and one side of their "large scale" aisle was re-purposed for O scale for the past few years. It has really been dwindling down for the past 5 years or so--a pale comparison to what they carried in the 90s when I first started going. (But then what _isn't_ a pale comparison to the heydays of the 90s?) 

I don't think there's anyone who would say the new Caboose is yet as good as the old. They've got a long way to go to get there. From what I've seen, though, they have every intention of getting there. It's a sluggish time to be in the hobby industry. New products are slow across the scale spectrum. I think retailers are wise to take a measured approach to building their business. The new owners spent a lot of money essentially for name recognition, and I think they're banking on that to carry them through the time it takes to build the business back up to where it was. I think it a better business plan to do that rather than to try to build the business right out of the gate to what "was," becoming so mired in debt in the process that you can never get ahead, effectively killing the brand you spent a great deal of money to acquire. 

That's just my take on things. 

Later,

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What basis?

OK, if you really want to take this position, against all the evidence, let's cut down the page long soliloquies, and dissect it point by point. If you are really interested in facts and the truth, you should be amenable to this.

So, start with the FACT that they have not ordered any LS train stuff, but lots of other stuff, non train. The evidence of what is in inventory is online, indisputable. They have had 8 months to order, they did order, and not LS train stuff.

So, when I say what their intention is NOT to build what the old Caboose Hobbies is, it's pretty apparent, since they have NOT ordered any of those things I have mentioned in LS.

You say after 7 months (it's 8) they are just getting their feet under them, and they don't want to stock what they don't sell. 

Well, they have ordered OTHER things, so this is a clear indication of what they think will sell, and it's DIFFERENT from what Caboose Hobbies did.

Thus, it is clear that this statement: *Yes, the old web site simply advertised a new location. They want to convey consistency to their customers; that the Caboose customers knew and loved on S. Broadway is the same Caboose they will know and love on Alameda.

IS FALSE.

*I find it a bit hilarious that you are arguing with me about a statement you made, that you realize this statement is clearly FALSE, and this is my point, clear and simple, it is NOT and WON'T be even close to the old Caboose Hobbies... from the perspective of LS trains.

It's sad, but true. 

Greg - 679


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Greg Elmassian said:


> ... and this is my point, clear and simple, it is NOT and WON'T be even close to the old Caboose Hobbies... *from the perspective of LS trains.
> *
> It's sad, but true.


(Again, emphasis mine)

Ahh, therein lies the disconnect. You're referring _specifically _to the large scale aisle, _not _the store in general. I did not pick up on that distinction. With respect specifically to large scale, the selection in the "old" Caboose in the past few years was but a slim shadow of its glory days in its own right. I don't know how noticeable that decline was outside of Denver to those who didn't visit the store regularly, but us locals most certainly felt it shrinking. The new Caboose follows in that same limited vein. I certainly don't see it expanding back to the glory days of the 1990s/2000s, but I do see it expanding beyond what it currently is (which isn't much). 

I have noticed a very slow expansion of rolling stock recently, but as I've written before, unless they can compete on price, I don't see them concentrating on that. 

Where they can (and likely would) expand is in detail parts and accessories. I don't think at this stage in the game that they're going to stock a whole bunch of stuff merely hoping we open our wallets. I think if we (as a large scale community) ask them to stock a wider range of detail parts and accessories, _and then follow up by buying them_, then we'll see that aspect of their selection grow. 

Later,

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, you agree from that perspective... (this is or at least was a Large Scale forum/site) ... great, that's what I wrote.

If you want to have some fun, go to the site, and go to the inventory, then hit the filter button, and scroll down to HO (funny not listed as 1:87)... then sort by highest to lowest price... you can not only see some high ticket passenger train sets, but the "assortments" purchased from their supplier of scenery stuff, etc... 

Anyway, glad there is a hobby store, but as a LS supply Caboose Hobbies is gone for the near future...

Greg - 673


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Their homepage states the web site is still under development, so I wouldn't put any stock in any of their inventory or descriptions being anything final. Alas, the old web site (caboosehobbies.com) takes you to an internal page, not their home page, so a casual visitor coming from their old bookmarks or from a search linking the old site might not know it's still very much a work in progress. (Though the almost complete lack of photos accompanying the products and the indecipherable list of scales on the pull-down menu might provide a clue...)

Later,

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

"Not putting stock in any of their inventory"... that is a pretty funny phrase Kevin, definitely true in Large Scale products!

I've seen "under construction" notes on 10 year old sites.... so that carries little weight, again since they have clearly ordered and stocked and inventoried over 2,000 HO items and apparently virtually no LS items, that is the real information right there. (Not to mention the numerous first hand reports in this thread)

Funny, but I agree with you on the pictures, that's a lot of work. (I'd cheat and link to pictures on the 'net to get started)

Greg - 671


----------

